# Spouse Visa Online Printout Payslips



## TarekA (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi All

Im in the process of collecting all the documents required to sponsor my wife.

I recieve online printout payslips which are black and white.

If my company doesnt have a company stamp can i only get a letter on a company 

headed paper from my employer stating they are authentic?

does the payslips need to be signed individually?

whats are other information needs to be on the letter?


Is there any information on the gov.uk website regarding online printout payslips?

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

From FM-SE on the .gov website:

(bb) Payslips must be:
(i) original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name; or
(ii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer’s headed paper and signed by a senior official, confirming the payslips are authentic;

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person’s employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


----------



## TarekA (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank You nyclon. i am still a bit confused

I am salaried, i will be providing 6 months printout payslips.

a letter on a company headed paper from the employer confirming the payslips are authentic would be fine?

for section (b) letter from employer..

do i still need to add these information on the letter confirming the authenticity of the payslips.

i still have to provide the employement letter. will i have to provide information for section (b) on 2 different letters.

thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

TarekA said:


> Thank You nyclon. i am still a bit confused
> 
> I am salaried, i will be providing 6 months printout payslips.
> 
> a letter on a company headed paper from the employer confirming the payslips are authentic would be fine?


That's what FM-SE says.



> for section (b) letter from employer..
> 
> do i still need to add these information on the letter confirming the authenticity of the payslips.
> 
> i still have to provide the employement letter. will i have to provide information for section (b) on 2 different letters.


They are 2 separate requirements. 


https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## TarekA (Feb 10, 2016)

hi. thank you for your reply. please answer this last question. i hope its clear.


I am salaried, i will be providing 6 months online printout payslips,not originals.

i will provide a letter on a company headed paper from the employer confirming the payslips are authentic.

Is there any other information that needs to be included in this letter?

thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I belive I have answered your question.


----------



## TarekA (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry your answer is not clear.

You took the time to reply,but didnt answer my simple question.

Being new to this,I guess i cant put my question correctly for you to understand.
Do apologise if i am repeating.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What exactly isn't clear? I have sited exactly what FM-SE says and I have confirmed that a letter on headed paper would be fine.


----------



## TarekA (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess Nyclon has made it clear and given the link for better understanding but still if you are in doubt then will try to answer your queries;- 
More the clarification provided, better it is. There is no particular content/matter to be written on the letter head. Just make sure that you have all necessary information included; mainly-your job title, employment duration,and your pay. 
If your employer is happy to provide the stamps/ sign to prove the authenticity of payslips well and good or just mention in the letter that it is authentic. 
hope this helps.
still not clear, You can always search by putting your question in the search box, asked by many of the previous members because I know most of us have same similar questions and have asked millions of times before. 

Best of luck for the process.


----------

